# ink smudge cleaning



## jeanieandjulie (Aug 6, 2011)

Rookie problem. I am getting ink smudges on my shirts that are visible after they come out of the printer. My printer is about 1 month old and I have only done about 300 prints. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

J & J, is the smudge around the image or when you pull the t-shirts off? 

Are you using a Screen Printing Press, DTG, or Sublimation/Transfers?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

can you take a picture of the ink smudges? sometimes it may be a piece of lint around the printhead thats dragging along the shirt. It maybe the encoder strip look for finger prints, dirt or scratches. Your wiper may need to cleaned or the capping station. 

a picture of the smudges will help us better to determine what the cause could be..also what kind of DTG?


----------

